# Do we issue a 1099 to Uber?



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Does anyone know, since Uber includes the Uber Service Fee and other Fees in the 1099-K it issues drivers (even though we've never seen that money and they retain it all), do drivers need to issue a 1099-Misc to Uber for the amount of the Uber Service Fees, etc.? Wouldn't that be how we account for it as an expense?


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Exceptions. Some payments do not have to be reported on Form 1099-MISC, although they may be taxable to the recipient. Payments for which a Form 1099-MISC is not required include all of the following. Generally, payments to a corporation (including a limited liability company (LLC) that is treated as a C or S Corporation). But see Reportable payments to corporations, later.

Reportable payments to corporations. The following payments made to corporations generally must be reported on Form 1099-MISC. Medical and health care payments reported in box 6. Fish purchases for cash reported in box 7. Attorneys' fees reported in box 7. Gross proceeds paid to an attorney reported in box 14. Substitute payments in lieu of dividends or tax-exempt interest reported in box 8. Payments by a federal executive agency for services (vendors) reported in box 7

Edited.


----------

